# PSE/RP/I/H3PO4



## primitiveintelectual (Feb 26, 2022)

100g Ephedrine and 40g RP and 120g Iodine in three portions. 20ml of 85% Phosphoric acid is added in the beginning (75% will do, RP can be as low as 30g but this is for emergencies, it pans out by numbers but in realworld a lot of te RP is stuck in phosphates or whatever and will not participate. That is the reason one must use a flat bottom flask for RP reactions). No more water, there is enough in the H3PO4 and the reaction generates its own water anyways.
After the hot part is over, all iodine has been added and everything calmed down there is a 4 hour heating period. If done right nothing is boiling. 135°C oilbath stirred should equal 125 to 130°C inside the flask.

Proonged cooking in hot and strong mineral acid only hydrolyzes the product. This process starts actually already during the reaction, the typical "product! almost there! Smell is actually the smell of P2P what everybody who has worked with P2P can confirm and this P2P is the result of Meth hydrolyzed and broken down.

For seriously large batches either a multitude of smaller setups are used in parallel or very big vessels but with H3PO2 or H3PO3 instead of RP.

from the archive thevespiaryorg


----------

